# Kanji Identification: Stamped Tang Unagi-Saki



## DarwellianEmpire (Dec 6, 2022)

I picked up an Unagi-Saki from @Greasylake this week as a fun little polishing project. After removing the handle I noticed a few stamps on the tang and I was hoping someone could share what they mean. 

I will attach the original BST post from which I purchased it. In that post @Greasylake said the following:



Greasylake said:


> The kanji are worn but I'm 99% certain it's 東源正久, from Azuma Minamoto no Masahisa. The brand is the same as the tamahagane unagi knife I worked on recently (can be seen here), and I believe they were probably made by the same smith.








SOLD - 155mm Unagi-saki (wrought?)


Got this one a little while back as a polishing project but have since accumulated too many unagi knives, so I've decided to pass this one on as what should be a pretty cool project. Knife is 155mm from heel to broken tip, 31mm tall and 5mm thick, knife is dead straight and has some hammer marks...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Greasylake (Dec 6, 2022)

I should have knocked off the handle haha, I thought it was epoxied on like my other one and didn't want to destroy it before selling. Anyway, the kanji are 登録 which means registered. The kana look like かね and then I'm not really sure what the third one is, maybe わ?


----------



## DarwellianEmpire (Dec 6, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> I should have knocked off the handle haha, I thought it was epoxied on like my other one and didn't want to destroy it before selling. Anyway, the kanji are 登録 which means registered. The kana look like かね and then I'm not really sure what the third one is, maybe わ?


Thank you so much! I should have asked you to begin with!


----------

